# Par for updated Fluval Spec V stock light?



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Does any know the par value for the updated Fluval Spec V? Just trying to get a feel for what it might be able to grow. Thanks!


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

I emailed Fluval asking if they had any info on the par for the update light, but I haven't heard anything back. Any suggestions on how I could figure it out? Thank you.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

What par you want? Run 100 and then dial back... Fluval stuff is kraut.
Roll americano.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

sfshrimp said:


> What par you want? Run 100 and then dial back... Fluval stuff is kraut.
> Roll americano.


I'm not sure you understand my question. I bought a Fluval Spec V tank, which comes with a light. This light was updated at the beginning of the year, and I am trying to find out what PAR it runs at. There isn't anything to dial back.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Aug 29, 2016)

I am wondering this on both the V and the III. If anyone has this I would love this info as well.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaIce (Sep 5, 2016)

I know standard fluval III light is not enough for plants. Getting a Wave Point LED will work fantastic. Remember, plants will grow in low light just fine (just slower). With high light comes Algae unless you're dosing good CO2. Aiming for around 30-60par at substrate is always good.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Just got a response back from Hagen. Apparently they are going to be updating their website with par info this month.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Still haven't seen any information on their website.


----------



## Ashenwelt (Aug 29, 2016)

Can anyone who has one test?

Rob aka Ashenwelt - Back in the aquaria hobby. Always searching...


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow, I have the older Spec V set up already, and now I have the version 2 right across from the version 1. It's quite a lot brighter. The original I'd say was a low light tank. I wonder if version 2 can handle mid light plants.

Where are the par values? I can't seem to find any on fluval's website.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

FishRFriendz said:


> Wow, I have the older Spec V set up already, and now I have the version 2 right across from the version 1. It's quite a lot brighter. The original I'd say was a low light tank. I wonder if version 2 can handle mid light plants.
> 
> Where are the par values? I can't seem to find any on fluval's website.


No idea what the PAR values are. I never did get an answer when I emailed Fluval. I actually just emailed them again yesterday. If they ever get back to me I'll let you know.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Got a reply back from Fluval:

"At this time we do not have PAR value available. The intent for our Spec tanks is freshwater and low light level plants only; therefore PAR for these tanks is really irrelevant both in terms of absolute value and the plants you should be keeping, which are low to mid light level only. Please check our fluvalaquatics.com website from time to time for any updates to the PAR information as it would be posted there when available."

Not super helpful.


----------



## rootsnshoots (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a spec V that I've been running for a year. Once I really got into planting, I emailed Fluval to find out the PAR as well. They also sent me some lousy, half baked answer. Its really disappointing for newbies to buy this tank hoping they will be able to grow so much more for them. Its also really pitiful for a large company not to know what kind of light they are producing for a market that needs to know light values. Just how many people have emailed them about their stupid lights? You'd think they'd have gotten the hint by now to make better lights.
My LFS stocks these tanks and sells a few, and they generally use low light plants. The new light on the SPECs is really blue, and a bit eerie. When compared to the more beautiful low iron glass in the LFS, these SPECs don't really cut it. At any rate, I added a clip on light, and co2 to make my mid level plants grow well. I still debate on a full light upgrade, or a completely new tank set up.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't think it's as much of a lousy answer or not knowing the light output of a product they're producing, it's more about them purposely not telling you a value for that number that they already know you will not be happy with.

I think for their intended market, that light might do what it needs. Realizing 50% of the people buying it have the idea that adding "plants" probably means plastic, and another 25% will throw in whatever plant looks pretty at the time (no plant lighting/fertilizer/co2 requirements taken into account), it probably fills the void given the under $100 retail. The bad part is the marketing that shows beautiful fully carpeted aquascapes and a thriving forest of unique plants in marketing photos.

I think with our needs and requirements, you need to take a different approach. Either doing your best research to find just what will survive/thrive under that given light, or most likely looking to replace the unit with something better. I can look for pics because I sold it, but I did a DIY 4 CREE led fixture for the Spec V built off rapidled's dimmable nono-driver and aluminum heatsink material sourced from china that in the end was prob under $60 (would have been cheaper but I wanted solderless leds because I'm always swapping them with my other fixtures).

Edit: I know there are a million ways to go with lighting and I'm not trying to steer anyone towards DIY or derail this thread, but here is the heatsink I used (now readily available on eBay). It keeps with the lines of the Spec setups and also stopped my light from filling the whole room.


----------



## Twillz (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't provide PAR data, but here's my personal experience with the updated light:

It 'feels' like medium light. I have it in a tank that's a little more than a month old. Started out with some java fern and java moss but quickly realized that I could do more.

So far I've seen a very high rate of growth from the java fern, java moss, crypts, anacharis, and hornwort. The hornwort is absolutely exploding. 

The plants are all growing like crazy now that I have the algae under control.

At first I ran the light about 12 hours a day, assuming that it was low light anyway and wouldn't cause problems. I'm currently dialed back to only a 3 hour morning period and a 3 hour evening period. It sits in a fairly bright kitchen, but out of direct sunlight.

I'm going to toss some dwarf hairgrass and some stauro in there next to see how it does.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Twillz said:


> I can't provide PAR data, but here's my personal experience with the updated light:
> 
> It 'feels' like medium light. I have it in a tank that's a little more than a month old. Started out with some java fern and java moss but quickly realized that I could do more.
> 
> ...


My first planted tank was a 20 long with a Stingray, and that was low light, for sure. This feels much brighter to me, too. I've been feeling my way around with some slightly more demanding plants than I used in the low light tank. I did the same as you: started with the lights on for like 9 hours and have now dropped them down to 6. I was getting a surprising amount of algae for what I assumed was a low light fixture.

Thanks for the thoughts. Helps me muddle out what I'm doing with this thing, lol!


----------



## jmccullough108 (Nov 25, 2016)

It's actually pretty decent. Growing all this without a problem, ferts twice a week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

